# Cabelas MT050 Gore-Tex Quiet Pack



## bullslayer7 (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm looking for the quietest rain gear available and was wondering if anyone has hunted with Cabelas MT050 Gore-Tex Quiet Pack jacket and pants. Is it "as quiet as fleece" like Cabelas says, or is it a bit too noisey for bowhunting like many Gore-Tex jackets and pants? What have you found that is quiet enough for bowhunting? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* bullslayer7. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk! *:darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

